# oscar color change normal???



## artemisblossom (May 22, 2008)

My little oscar is about 2 - 2 1/2 inches long now. He is finally eating better and growing a lot but he has definately changed color. When I bought him he was called a tiger oscar and had mostly red sides and very dark head and fins now he seems to be totally black except for a little bit of his belly which is white. He apears healthy, is this normal? I don't recall pictures of an adult oscar with this coloration. Water conditions are ok he is in 125 gal tank with ammonia 0, nitrite 0, nitrate about .5. He is not being bullied in fact he is ruling the tank


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

artemisblossom said:


> My little oscar is about 2 - 2 1/2 inches long now. He is finally eating better and growing a lot but he has definately changed color. When I bought him he was called a tiger oscar and had mostly red sides and very dark head and fins now he seems to be totally black except for a little bit of his belly which is white. He apears healthy, is this normal? I don't recall pictures of an adult oscar with this coloration. Water conditions are ok he is in 125 gal tank with ammonia 0, nitrite 0, nitrate about .5. He is not being bullied in fact he is ruling the tank


There is a chance that it's caused by his diet. Try some cut up shrimp (pink people shrimp) with the food you are feeding him to see if the red returns. Give it a couple of weeks to see if it works.

Are you the artemis with his own fish website?


----------



## artemisblossom (May 22, 2008)

I am feeding him nutrafin sinking pellets in the morning a small earthworm mid day and late evening he gets frozen bloodworms and krill chopped up small

No I am not the artemis that has a fish website sorry


----------

